

Mars Curiosity Rover Finds All But 1 Element Needed For Life on Mars  - gaymariha
http://latestnewsandupodates.blogspot.com/2013/03/mars-curiosity-rover-finds-all-but-1.html

======
gus_massa
This is only a link to [http://www.miakulpa.com/mars-curiosity-rover-finds-
all-but-1...](http://www.miakulpa.com/mars-curiosity-rover-finds-all-
but-1-element-needed-for-life-on-mars/) that is a copy of
[http://guardianlv.com/2013/03/jd-mars-curiosity-rover-
finds-...](http://guardianlv.com/2013/03/jd-mars-curiosity-rover-finds-all-
but-1-element-needed-for-life-on-mars/) . Is this blogspam^2?

The article is not very clear about what is missing, but I'm afraid that

> _The missing piece of the puzzle for the discovery of previous life on Mars
> is water._

means that the missing "element" is water. (But water is not an element!)

------
Jeremy1026
The article doesn't ever say what the one missing element is?

